# Furry Friends



## Blondie29

Hi fancy friends 
I'm Amy from Aus  Current owner of several mice (due to a surprise pregnancy haha). My original and still favorite being Ollie, who was Oliver till discovering she was a he..! Also have Molly, Rue, Webster, Riley, Morty, Stella and the late Pearl and Buddy. 
Buddy I had when I was a kid and all the rest are within the past 6 months till present. Enjoying being a mouse owner again


----------



## Kaylee

Hi!


----------

